# IUI - 2 inseminations in one cycle?



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I am on my second IUI and am checking Ovulation with the Clearblue ovulation monitor since we started trying for a baby. So I got to know my cycle very well and was always ovulation between days 10 and 14, depending on the cycle.

I did not use it with the first IUI, don't ask me why, but other test sticks. I was not sure if I was ovulation or not so I had to trigger it, went in for the insemination and had a BNF. Now on my 2nd IUI day 8 of my cycle, using the Clearblue and I am about to ovulate. 

I only my scan tomorrow to find out how many follies have developed, but if I am ovulating then already 

I read about some clinics doing two insemination per IUI treatment. Does anyone have experience with that? 

I am just worried that I miss ovulation, which I think happened the first time and I get another BNF    

Any comment is appreciated.

Thank you,

Rike


----------



## ruthiecee (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi
Totally new to this so bear with me!
I'm about to go for my first IUI at a london clinic and they've so far given me very little information about the process but have only mentioned doing one insemination in the sheets they have given me.  Like Rike, I've come across other posts and comments where people refer to a couple of inseminations a cylce.  It would be great to know other's experiences so I can question my clinic.
I chose this clinic I'm at because they seem to really support doing iui even for older women like me and have really good results.
Rike, I hope the scan and everything went ok this time.


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Everyone Ive spoken to including women TTC and doctors and specialists have said that going twice in one session makes no difference to success rates and that a well timed IUI will work the best - however if you're not sure of the perfect time then there may be something to it for you. 

Are you getting follicle tracking scans? You shouldn't miss it if it's being tracked and managed. 

Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Ruthiecee and Borderbound,

as my second IUI failed we are thinking about IVF treatment now. 

Thank you for your replies and fingers crossed for your treatments!!

Rike


----------

